

Why Companies Aren't Getting the Employees They Need - lsr7
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204422404576596630897409182.html

======
sc68cal
>Some of the complaints about skill shortages boil down to the fact that
employers can't get candidates to accept jobs at the wages offered. That's an
affordability problem, not a skill shortage. A real shortage means not being
able to find appropriate candidates at market-clearing wages.

ay, there's the rub.

A few weeks ago I was considering offers from two companies, in totally
different industries. One was a non-profit in International Accreditation in
the Health Industry, and the other was in Finance.

The IA company ended up submitting a significantly higher offer than the
finance company. Correspondence with them made it appear to be just a game of
numbers for the finance company - what kind of skill they could get, for how
cheap they could get it.

